# Our New Great Dane Pup!



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey everyone! As most of you know I have an 8 month old great dane girl named Chloe. Well, I have been struggling with puppy fever for a while as I searched for a great breeder. And... I FOUND HER! Shes one of the most awesome breeders ive ever met! My pup is coming UTD on shots, wormed, and micro chipped. Also she has a little umibilical hernea, but its just a tiny one, she said if it doesnt go away by the time shes getting spayed, to have the vet fix it. She gave me 50 bucks off the dog because of it. Shes 5 months old, and we are naming her Lexi. We already bought her collar,leash, and ID tag. We are bringing her home on the 24th. Its a 3 and a half hour drive there, but its worth it! Here she is!!!! Its the only pic I have of her. It was taken on the 3rd. Shes the one sitting up. Isnt she a doll!!!??


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Oooh, a harlequin! Congrats - she is definitely a stunner .


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Very beautiful little girl. Congratulations


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

WoW, she's huge & beautiful. Congrats on the new addition to the family!!!


----------



## doxies13isenough (Nov 12, 2007)

Congrats... she's a beauty


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

What a doll she is!!! I am so glad you found a good breeder. I am curious - it seems that Great Danes have a lot of problems, what genetic health tests should be done on the parents before breeding?


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

she is gorgeous!!! wat age was she in that photo?


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow, what a lovely dog. She sure will be beautiful.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

oh what a doll baby!


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

To answer some questions there... She was just over 4 months. And theres a lot of testing that should be done. Hip and elbows should be tested, also testing for genetic problems.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

GreatDaneMom. She is so cute. I have a friend that has 2 Harlequin Danes. They are awesome dogs. Huge, but awesome. LOL 2 giant puppies. You are going to have your hands full. Can't wait to see more pics of her.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

OMGOSH!! She is so cute!  I hope to get a Harlequin Great Dane one day, I love them! You will have to post LOTS of pictures of her and Chloe when you finally get her! Your so lucky


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

She's beautiful, I love the harelquins


----------



## SpeckledBlue (Nov 11, 2007)

WOW! Shes a doll! i have a cousin who has a Dane-she is the same color as your pup.


----------



## IrishButterfly (Sep 24, 2007)

Ohhhh how cute!!!! I love the big paws!!!!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

What a beautiful girl!! 



BoxMeIn21 said:


> What a doll she is!!! I am so glad you found a good breeder. I am curious - it seems that Great Danes have a lot of problems, what genetic health tests should be done on the parents before breeding?


Hips, elbows, heart, vW, eyes, hearing are all recommended before breeding. 

Thyroid problems are also common in the breed.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

all4thedogs said:


> What a beautiful girl!!
> 
> Hips, elbows, heart, vW, eyes, hearing are all recommended before breeding.
> 
> Thyroid problems are also common in the breed.



Ah - thank you! vW, that's a bleeding disorder, correct? What about Wobblers? I thought I heard mention of this in Danes and Dobes - is this correct? 

Anywho - getting back on topic, she is just gorgeous - you should let me have her.  If I could talk my boxers into sharing a piece of the couch, I would have one. Congrats again, she's a doll.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Heres the thing with wobblers though. It can be genetic, but also can be caused from a poor diet, or overy aggressive lead training. So, if they were to test for genetic wobblers, they still cant say, "Ok the dog wont get it". Wobblers from what i know is also usually direct in genetics, usually if they get it its because the mom or dad had it. And if thats the case.... thats a bad bad breeder to start with that would breed a dog with wobblers! LOL. I shouldnt laugh, they are out there! This breeder is great and i will reccomend her to anyone looking for a nice dane. Shes got harls, blues, merles, and i think on occation fawns and blacks. She is always UTD on shots, no matter how long they are with her for, and doesnt charge extra for it. She has a set price for show quality and pet quality and doesnt negotiate unliess there is something that calls for it (IE my girl hads a little umbilical hernia) all the dogs are micro chipped, she doesnt crop unless asked to do so, which then she takes to a special vet for it and adds it to the cost of the dog. She does have a questionaire that you have to fill out before she will accept you. Usually you fill it out, she e-mails you. You chat a while in e-mail or on the phone, and go from there. They come with a 2yr health garuntee, de-wormed, AKC reg. papers for you to register (which is in the contract that they must register with either a full or limited registration), all their vet records, and on the morning you go to pick them up, she takes them to the vet and gets a bill of health. She has a very strict contract, especially when it comes to returning the pups. she WILL NOT let them go anywhere else other than back to her if anything happens, no matter what age, what the problem is, etc. another reason why they are micro chipped. If anyone is ever interested, she is in NY, and does ship danes if you are too far to drive. Just contact me and i will give you a link to her site! OH GOSH IM GETTING SO EXCITED TO GET HER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats. Is the whole litter harlequin? She's gorgeous. I have a friend with one. You won't believe the amount of people that "can't believe how big your dalmation is".


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to explain that! I found a little information on Wobblers here: http://www.gdca.org/healthandwelfare.htm

It's unfortunate that they are prone regardless of genetics or not, I hear it's quite painful for the dog. That's great you found a good breeder who health tests. I bet you are counting the days until she arrives!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Glad you found the info! Wobblers is scary and unfortunatly common in this breed. There are several treatments out there now, but most are very expensive and dont carry a guarentee. 

This is not a breed for the light of heart. They are amazing dogs, but prone to so much. 

But how do you resist that adorable puppy face, just look at that spotty girl


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

I spoke to a girl who works at petsmart as a groomer one day when i was shopping with Chloe. She has a year and 3 month old dane who has wobblers. So far hes doing OK with acupunture and some adjustments which is good to hear... but we all know what happens down the road with it. But atleast shes giving him a good life now. ... as i write this my girl is tossing an old bra of mine around...i know i know....shes a little strange, shes loved bras all her life. once when she was about 12wks old, i walked outside with my boyfriend to tend to the horses and when i got back in she ran up to us tangled in a bra...atleast shes a girl! but yeah, you definately have to be prepared for everything with a dane, especially heartbreak. when people are looking for that lifelong companion and ask about a dane, the first thing i ask is are they going to live over 8yrs, because thats about the average of a dane.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I hear many people have good luck with the gold bead implants, but they are expensive and not always effective. Something to look into though if the case where to ever arise.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

thats good to know. im going to have to take the girls in soon to get spayed. probably next month because Lexi will be 6 months then. i was looking into stomach tacking, but i really dont have the money to get them done. i want to do it so badly for them! but, i guess i will just stick to what im doing now to help to prevent it... theres really nothing more i can do, if i cant afford it, i just cant.... Im definately getting pet insurence on Lexi though in like the first day or two i have her!!!!!!!!! im not going through what i did with chloe again!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I chose not to do stomach tacking. I didnt like that it doesnt prevent bloat, and I have heard of them breaking loose too. 

I do like that it can give you more time if your dog does bloat, but my vet is literally up the road and does emergency calls 24/7. 

I have also heard that only do it if you can do it laproscopically. The other surgery is very invasive and has a long recovery time. 

Please post more pics of Lexi when you get her. I cant wait to see her and Chloe together. What a colorful pair


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, my vet doesnt do it laproscopically, they do the belt. but i was going to take them to a different vet to get it done. i probably wont though. i just dont have the money for it. plus its very hard for me to trust vets. i like the one i have now, and ive had others screw me over. the only vet around here that does it lapro. is one i interned for when i was in high school. they are a great vet, but everything they do is about 100 to 300 bucks overpriced. i took my cat there to get spayed...a cat... a little 5lb cat... $300. eesh. then she got hit by a car... i miss her.... BUT, yes, she is a beautiful little one. she popped right out at me when i saw her. i wanted a harl from the beginning, but when i saw chloe, i had to have her. plus i couldnt find anyone who had harls around us. but now we have found her!! yayyyyy! i just hope she doesnt get carsick!!! LOL


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Did you get her? Is she home? I may have missed the post, been gone for a while


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes! Where is she??? Did I miss the post too? I need pics!!!


----------

